# I have to glue in two remaining quartz back splashes....



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

He should have been using thin set not mastic.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Why not just call the guy you had install it and ask him????


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Be surprised what 100% silicone caulk will do. 
I am thinking from your post that these back splashes are in one piece pre made and just glued to the wall?
Silicone would work fine in this case, then caulk the edges for paint.

I always like some sort of mechanical pressure while it is drying for best adhesion, how you achieve that depends on situation.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

don't caulk the edges with the silicone tho, paint won't stick to it. use the silicone to attach them to the wall.


----------



## sierra1194 (Sep 13, 2011)

*I went to Home Depot and no one, no one seemed to*

be able to help me. Another customer took some time to help me out. I bought 2 tubes of Loctite silicone 3X strength in clear to glue the backsplash to the wall. And one tube of latex almond color caulk to seal the top edge.

I'm curious though, can Liquid Nails (if thats what its called be used) to glue it to the wall also? My son seems to recall the installer left that for us to use but reading the instructions on a tube at Home Depot, it says it cannot be used on granite or marble...???and why??? The counters we installed were quartz...


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Liquid nails could work fine.
My choice would be silicone. Since I have both stocked in my van I have a choice.
For this job, I would grab the silicone, use clear painters caulk around the edges.
For painting to them.
But liquid nails would probably work. Is many brands of it for different jobs.

Is quite possible that is a brand of liquid nails for your application.
I already have silicone on my truck and know it works.
My suggestion is, If you have to go buy something, .... buy something you know works.
May find the two back splashes you install, works better then the others they installed.
But liquid nails is incredible stuff, silicone is what I would be grabbing out of the truck for the job..


----------



## sierra1194 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Thanks! Okay I'll use the Loctite silicone I bought.*

Next question is where should I apply the silicone on the back side of the two remaining back splashes? One back splash is about 8 feet long and the other is only 4 feet long.

Do I do like 3 blobs dead center spaced apart on the smaller backsplash? Do I do a beading edge all around maybe 1 inch in from the edge?

Sorry to ask these questions. They're just second nature to a professional installer but to the diy homeowner, I'm a little clueless here. Thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't use liquid nails---the oils will bleed through and spoil the granite---use silicone


----------



## sierra1194 (Sep 13, 2011)

*I'm using the silicone - thanks but can you also tell me*

at what spots I should apply the silicone? A bead on the inside edge all around? Some blobs spaced one foot apart? ??? Thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I like blobs---near the top and bottom--not to big--about 10" apart--

if the wall is flat--a double bead will work well and be easier to control as far as squeeze out is concerned----


----------



## sierra1194 (Sep 13, 2011)

*should I do a bead of silicone at the bottom of the backsplash?*

or just the blobs on the back spaced apart and once that sets, then do a silicone or latex caulk on the bottom edge?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep---try not to let the silicone squeeze out and get on the wall---use a paintable caulk where the slab meets the wall---

This is a simple task----it doesn't take much to hold the splashes in place---

If you need to caulk the splash to the counter---use silicone---
counter top installers achieve a tiny bead of silicone by using this technique-- 

Apply the bead of silicone using a small opening---then quickly spray the caulk and counter with 'Greased Lightning' cleaner---then tool the caulk with a soapy finger--removing any excess to a paper towel.

Silicone will stick to any clean DRY surface---it will not stick to a wet soapy surface----experiment with this technique---I think you will find it useful.


----------



## sierra1194 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Thanks a bunch to everyone who responded -*

I feel confident proceeding and getting these two final pieces glued in.


----------

